# Synbat--4th book in Special Forces series, optioned for film by Syfy



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








From Library Journal
This new Dave Riley novel (following Eyes of the Hammer , LJ 7/91) blends elements of war, horror, and science fiction. An elite special-forces team is sent to intercept biologically contaminated monkeys from an experimental lab complex in Tennessee. Led by Chief Warrant Officer Riley and accompanied by scientists from the mysterious lab, the soldiers eventually discover that they are in fact chasing genetically engineered killing creatures--Synbats. Tension mounts as the creatures leave a trail of destruction from Tennessee to downtown Chicago, where the action climaxes in an underground tunnel system. Mayer's personal experience in the special forces gives authenticity to the novel's military action. Recommended for public libraries, this book will appeal to a variety of horror and military fiction readers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## KitFrazier (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304371225&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.








http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck with SyFy. I suspect you won't recognize your story after they get through with it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow!  You got your series optioned?  That's fantastic!  That's a huge thing!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
SYNBATs (synthetic battle forms) are large mutant primates created by a secret genetic engineering project in rural Tennessee and, in the best thriller tradition, they escape, wreaking gory havoc on anything in their way. Massed against them are Special Forces Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley and his troop of Green Berets. In lesser hands, the plot might seem tawdry, but Mayer, a Special Forces veteran and author of Eyes of the Hammer , keeps story and characters firmly under control. Even his scenario is chillingly plausible, given the fluid parameters of scientific ethics in a technological and political climate in which dollars must show immediate results. As the plot progresses, Riley and crew find themselves battling not only the vicious animals, but also government officials intent upon keeping their secrets (and funding) intact. The venal motives of the scientists and military bureaucracy are tellingly contrasted with the idealism of the soldiers--a treat for military fiction readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Synbat-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004XWFW7M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

